# Killbuck Marsh



## matt8487 (Apr 28, 2011)

Planning a trip to killbuck marsh soon. Any one having any luck there? Also is there a bait shop anywhere close? Thanks.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

matt8487 said:


> Planning a trip to killbuck marsh soon. Any one having any luck there? Also is there a bait shop anywhere close? Thanks.


Good luck.. Im curious about there too hoping to take a yak down there eventually 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Waters real high now but going down. We get any more rain today and it will be right back up at flood stage. A few weeks ago I was getting some northern's and bowfins fishing around the Rt. 62 area.

Other then Fender's fish hatchery over by Baltic and what Wal-mart sells there's no bait shops around THAT I know of.

Killbuck marsh is a huge area and runs for miles. I just mess around down on the south end of it. Saugeyes are in the river itself.


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you fishing the river or the marsh? I live 4 miles from it but have only fished the river. What are you targeting? There is a bait shop in Shreve, north end of town. Main st. which is the one street west of 226 as you come into town from the north. Owner usually has a good idea of how the fishing has been.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't know how far south you want to drive but down in Coshocton off of st.rt.36 there's a county rt.28. Just a small state game lands sign and at times you mite need 4 wheel drive but you can drive right back to where the Killbuck creek dumps into the Walhonding river. Nice area back there and some pretty fair fishing at times. Have caught just about everything there. Smallmouths, crappies, cats, bluegills, ect. Spring time you can get both walleyes and saugeyes. 
Like anything else you have to play the weather as far as water color but it is worth the drive just to check it out.
Bait shop right where 83 first hits Rt. 36 call The Dock. Drive through beer store but they have minnows and worms.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Skippy said:


> Waters real high now but going down. We get any more rain today and it will be right back up at flood stage. A few weeks ago I was getting some northern's and bowfins fishing around the Rt. 62 area.
> 
> Other then Fender's fish hatchery over by Baltic and what Wal-mart sells there's no bait shops around THAT I know of.
> 
> Killbuck marsh is a huge area and runs for miles. I just mess around down on the south end of it. Saugeyes are in the river itself.


out of curiosity wheres a pull off if coming down 62?. I keep finding stuff for up closer to shreve nothing really down near 62. And that's most likely the way ill be coming. ..and you got into some bowfins there? how are they to catch?

posted using

Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bass Masterson (Apr 29, 2004)

dstiner86 said:


> out of curiosity wheres a pull off if coming down 62?. I keep finding stuff for up closer to shreve nothing really down near 62. And that's most likely the way ill be coming. ..and you got into some bowfins there? how are they to catch?
> 
> posted using
> 
> Outdoor Hub Campfire


I sent you a pm on a spot.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent a PM also. Bowfins are fun to catch but are butt ugly. You won't lib them like a bass and will need some good forceps to get the hooks out. Some say there good eating but I can't bring myself to try one.


----------



## matt8487 (Apr 28, 2011)

Plan on fishing the river and the marsh. I've been there a couple times and really looking for northern. I've caught bowfin there out of the river.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My teacher was wondering if he could take his kids there to fish the ponds? Are there any decent spots to take 7 and 8 year olds to fish for panfish at the ponds or anything? I've been there many times but never fished the ponds.

Also yesterday near burbank we got into the northers pretty good on the creek on spoons and night crawlers.


----------



## CCHorse (Nov 3, 2013)

Does anyone ever see any Gizzard Shad in the Killbuck Marsh area? I'm looking for a place to net some.


----------

